# 1st ever scam rider ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Well, it had to come eventually. My first scam rider. I thought I was pretty good at reading people, but I missed the signals with this guy and his friend. This appeared to be a fairly routine ride and there was nothing untoward until the street address given, became evident as a KFC 'restaurant'. I have nothing against junk food (as long as I don't have to eat it) but I do have an objection to the assumption that I have nothing better to do than sit around in a drive through waiting while someone spends 10 minutes ordering, re-arranging, refining and generally jerking around the order babe until she doesn't know what day it is. I am not exaggerating about the 10 minutes.










There was a little bit of a language barrier, so we tend to make make allowances or concessions don't we? [insert grin and bare it emoticon]

I need to take a small diversion here as I just had a brain snap and had to look up 'grin and bear it' / 'grin and bare it' - which of the two is correct? Strangely enough, with our busy lives of Übering, where we have sacrificed family, friends, and all worldly pleasures in the pursuit of ever more badgers, most of us don't have the time, let alone the inclination, to dwell upon whether or not the correct term is being used.

Well, it occurred to me that if this is something that I am having a little difficulty with, perhaps there are others who may lay awake at night feeling dissatisfied, unfulfilled and unsated. And, then perhaps, there is the phrase I am referring to. 

And so, I am probably at the point where the beer is flowing nicely, many ideas are sparing with one another in my mind and and the words are taking the marvellous, rounded and plump form that they do when they are teased and cajoled a little.

Now, I looked up the grin and bear/bare it conundrum. Here is what they said:
So_ bear _is the correct spelling in the phrasal verbs _bear down_, _bear out_, and _bear up_. It's also the correct word in the phrases _bear down on_, _bear fruit_, _bear in mind_, and _bring to bear_ and in the common phrases *grin and bear it *and _bear the brunt of_. _Bare _wouldn't make sense in any of these phrases or expressions.​I disagree. I think they are wrong. Grin and bear it doesn't have any connection whatsoever. What does, have a connection however, is to grin and at the same time bare your teeth.  So, I am going to run with grin and bare it and if someone says "well, it should be grin and bare them", I am going to say, "well maybe he only had one tooth".










Back to KFC. Whilst all of this ordering, reordering and jerking around was going on, and I must say against my better judgement, Captain Scam rider informs me that they don't want to go back to the original pickup point, which I assume was 'home' they want to go to some other mate's place. This was approx 4:30pm on Thursday arvo and I wasn't in the area that I wanted to be, so I thought what the heck. I'll sort the Colonel Kids and then hightail it out of there into my Penelope patch.

While waiting for the Kentucky Fried Crap to be dispensed, I tried to help my rider to change to the (next) destination on his app. No luck - cancel button only. I tried to do it on my app - no luck. I wrote about this situation yesterday - a total crock. Long story short, I was getting a bit grumpy by this stage - male riders sheeesh! Drivethrough sheeesh! App problems sheeesh! Lets just leave it - lets go.

OK. Done and dusted. Not the best trip but move on. Then late last night I got the following message:










Mmmmm......after I looked this trip up, the grumpiness which had long dissipated returned very quickly.
I proceeded to have a little dialogue with the Überons or in this case an Über ron  and the intercourse is below 1 - 3. Although I was pissed off at the initial adjustment, I was pleasantly surprised at the speed (~ 1 hour) of the ultimate resolution. 
























The dialogue after the final screenshot is not relevant. 
.


----------



## Cornuto (Aug 2, 2017)

Mmm. Had an inkling I was going to be scammed the other day...
Pax and app said Westfield shoppingtown.. Ger there oh wait it's just around the corner... no problem,
Wait here a minute waiting for a friend. Ok I thought.
Friend gets in we need to go to box hill.. sure budddy just update the drop off point...
"sorry it won't let me do it, I'll direct you from here"
Ok. No problem says I... while cancelling the trip "accidentally"
Mate your gonna have to rebook another Uber, it's logged me out of the app.. they weren't happy but got my 2 fares, without the worry of a fare adjustment...
As I say to my kids... You cant bullshit a bullshitter


----------



## Archer11 (Oct 25, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Well, it had to come eventually. My first scam rider. I thought I was pretty good at reading people, but I missed the signals with this guy and his friend. This appeared to be a fairly routine ride and there was nothing untoward until the street address given, became evident as a KFC 'restaurant'. I have nothing against junk food (as long as I don't have to eat it) but I do have an objection to the assumption that I have nothing better to do than sit around in a drive through waiting while someone spends 10 minutes ordering, re-arranging, refining and generally jerking around the order babe until she doesn't know what day it is. I am not exaggerating about the 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...


H
I am certain the phrase is "grin and bear it" as it refers to bearing whatever comes as a result of the action. However I am more concerned about the various sacrifices you are making in order to collect more badgers. 
How many badgers do you have?
Do you keep them inside or outside?
Have you considered breeding them so you don't have to collect so many?
What do you feed them?
Do they make good pets?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Archer11 said:


> H
> I am certain the phrase is "grin and bear it" as it refers to bearing whatever comes as a result of the action. However I am more concerned about the various sacrifices you are making in order to collect more badgers.
> How many badgers do you have?
> Do you keep them inside or outside?
> ...


I'm actually more attracted to beavers, and I'm feeding one at the moment, so I might have to come back to your questions a little later.
Thanks for your understanding 
.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

The PAX have got onto this one and you have to look out for it. 
In the past they used to keep the destination blank and then the PAX would make up stories and try to get a refund. Also some drivers did the wrong thing also. 
I request for them to update the destination as it looks for your next fare in the area. (which is true). When in doubt...cancel and move on.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Archer11 said:


> H
> I am certain the phrase is "grin and bear it" as it refers to bearing whatever comes as a result of the action. However I am more concerned about the various sacrifices you are making in order to collect more badgers.
> How many badgers do you have?
> Do you keep them inside or outside?
> ...


dont forget what goes around comes around!


----------

